# What to do about parents?



## mateospencer (Feb 19, 2013)

Good day all, my wife and I are doing all the logistics for an eventual move to NZ next year. She's finishing up her medical residency and we plan on first doing locum tenens work probably in the Tauranga area. The work visas will probably be easy for us to get so that is on the backburner. 

However, while we are only planning on staying one year we are pretty certain we are going to fall in love and want to stay. The problem with that is we are obligated to take care of my wife's mother when she retires as a nurse in the US at age 65. 

My question is will it be possible for us to find her citizenship if we become citizens ourselves? I know she is too old for a work permit of any type and generally too old for citizenship, I'm not sure how investments to obtain citizenship or sponsorship by new citizens work? Is healthcare possible during sponsorship?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mateospencer said:


> Good day all, my wife and I are doing all the logistics for an eventual move to NZ next year. She's finishing up her medical residency and we plan on first doing locum tenens work probably in the Tauranga area. The work visas will probably be easy for us to get so that is on the backburner.
> 
> However, while we are only planning on staying one year we are pretty certain we are going to fall in love and want to stay. The problem with that is we are obligated to take care of my wife's mother when she retires as a nurse in the US at age 65.
> 
> My question is will it be possible for us to find her citizenship if we become citizens ourselves? I know she is too old for a work permit of any type and generally too old for citizenship, I'm not sure how investments to obtain citizenship or sponsorship by new citizens work? Is healthcare possible during sponsorship?


Hi there
You need to look at Parent
You'll need to be a resident rather than here on a work visa for at least three years before you can sponsor her, and she must pass the health requirements.

Once you and she are a resident here, you are covered by the public health system. There are some costs you'll still need to pay - there are other threads here that discuss medical cover.


----------

